# My German Shepherd won't leave my side today.



## TeriJane (Oct 1, 2013)

He is normally with me all the time and in every room I'm in, but today things are different. 

Right now he is squeezed behind my desk as I'm working (he's 120 lbs), he normally lays in an area in my office where there is more room, but he won't budge. 

I took him to get a treat, thinking he would take his normal place when we got back to the office, but he squeezed himself behind the desk again. 

When I go to the bathroom he pushes himself in and sits right in front of me. 

I keep asking him if I have cancer or something..haha, but I am a little concerned for him. Is he trying to tell me something is wrong with him?


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

How's his energy level? Gum colour? Eating/drinking normally?
He might just be in an extra love-y mood today...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

They can sense a lot of things, blood sugar levels, cardiac issues, cancer, epilepsy, storms. They also can act weird if they are not feeling well. 

How old is your boy?


----------



## TeriJane (Oct 1, 2013)

selzer said:


> They can sense a lot of things, blood sugar levels, cardiac issues, cancer, epilepsy, storms. They also can act weird if they are not feeling well.
> 
> How old is your boy?


 
He is 7 1/2 years old. 
He looks good and I feel good - I just don't know what to think about this.


----------



## TeriJane (Oct 1, 2013)

ShenzisMom said:


> How's his energy level? Gum colour? Eating/drinking normally?
> He might just be in an extra love-y mood today...


He's eating and drinking normally. His gums are pink and as far as energy....ha. He moves when I move. If I lay around all day, so does he. If I'm up and down the stairs all day, so is he. 

He's following me to the kitchen and bathroom like he normally does. 

It's just this need to be almost touching me constantly that has me worried. 

It just started happening today. I will see how he is tomorrow.

He's a love-y dog for sure, but today there's a ton of love going around.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

earthquake?


----------



## TeriJane (Oct 1, 2013)

selzer said:


> earthquake?


haha - did you see where I live? Maybe so........hmmmm


----------



## TeriJane (Oct 1, 2013)

by the way....thank you so much for responding to me so quickly. I feel better because you two don't seem to be too concerned. I'll just let it play out and see what happens.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Well, I have gone to the vet for the dog just seeming off. Sometimes they have something going on, and sometimes not. If clingyness is the ONLY symptom, I would wait and see until tomorrow. If it continues, than I would probably go in and get some yearly bloodwork done and a full physical. Behavior changes can be a symptom of illness.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

take him to the Vet and you go to the doctor. it could be a spirit hanging around.


----------



## cjla (Aug 23, 2013)

I have to agree with doggiedad take him to the vet and you go to the dr. It might be nothing but better safe than sorry.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Let us know tomorrow if your goofy boy figured out it isn't valentines day!


----------



## TeriJane (Oct 1, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> take him to the Vet and you go to the doctor. it could be a spirit hanging around.


 
Now, I don't know if you're kidding or not, but my mom does come visit me once in awhile - we didn't get along, so it's not a loving visit. 

I don't know if she's REALLY here, but sometimes I can smell her perfume...I wonder if he know she's here too??? or is this just crazy talk?

I will take him in tomorrow if things don't calm down. 

I'm new to this site and don't know how to post a picture. I took one of him, as now he is curled up next to my desk between the desk, wall and file cabinet. I am getting a teensy bit more worried.

I'll make the call in the morning.

Thank you all very much.


----------



## TeriJane (Oct 1, 2013)

ShenzisMom said:


> Let us know tomorrow if your goofy boy figured out it isn't valentines day!


Funny!!

I'll post tomorrow what he's up to.

Thank you.


----------



## TeriJane (Oct 1, 2013)

Here he is curled up in between my desk, the wall and a file cabinet. He never does this....


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Considering where you live, may be a good idea to take some precautions. Then in the morning set up appts for your dog and yourself. Of course you may get some strange looks, comments..... but you know your dog.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i'm not kidding.



doggiedad said:


> take him to the Vet and you go to the doctor. it could be a spirit hanging around.





TeriJane said:


> Now, I don't know if you're kidding or not, but my mom does come visit me once in awhile - we didn't get along, so it's not a loving visit.
> 
> I don't know if she's REALLY here, but sometimes I can smell her perfume...I wonder if he know she's here too??? or is this just crazy talk?
> 
> ...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you don't know if it's a loving visit or not.



TeriJane said:


> Now, I don't know if you're kidding or not,
> 
> >>>>> but my mom does come visit me once in awhile - we didn't get along, so it's not a loving visit. <<<<<
> 
> ...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

go to the Vet then post.



TeriJane said:


> Funny!!
> 
> >>>>> I'll post tomorrow what he's up to.<<<<<
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## TeriJane (Oct 1, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> you don't know if it's a loving visit or not.


True - my perspective is based on past events...maybe, just maybe she's coming around to make things right?



doggiedad said:


> i'm not kidding.


Tell me more....please



doggiedad said:


> go to the Vet then post.


I will.

I fed him his dinner and was going back to the office and he stopped eating midway, so he could be with me in here. There is something up for sure. He never leaves his dinner bowl.



Twyla said:


> Considering where you live, may be a good idea to take some precautions. Then in the morning set up appts for your dog and yourself. Of course you may get some strange looks, comments..... but you know your dog.


After the dinner incident (he obviously doesn't want me out of his sight) I will take precautions tonight...thank you.


----------



## PhoenixGuardian (Jul 10, 2013)

You can take him to the vet if you feel you should. My shepherd does this when something is bothering him. Is there anything new or different about your environment? Perhaps a new appliance or something, that maybe makes a high pitched sound? Is the weather different than normal? Do a check of your surroundings, search for ANYTHING that might be different. 
Often times my GSD does this when I bring out the bark collar, I don't have to even put it on him, just show it to him and he is glued to my side and acts very obedient. Perhaps he is sensing something a ways off, they can do that. 
I hope that it is nothing bad that is bothering him, and that he is back to normal soon


----------



## ilivenanigloo (Jul 6, 2006)

How is his obedience? When Lupa's arthritis first flared up, she was more "affectionate" and less obedient (who wants to sit when your hips hurt?), but otherwise stoic until it got worse. She was the same age as your dog at the time.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Sudden behavioral changes are concerning. I would not go to the ER for this, but definitely I would want to take him in tomorrow if it doesn't change. I wouldn't be surprised if it was a serious change in barametric pressure, an electrical storm, or and earthquake brewing. Not sure if he has been through anything like that before, one would think in seven years he would have, and hasn't acted like this when other changes have happened, so what is making him so sensitive. 

I wonder if the neighbors put some type of high pitched anti-critter device up. Or maybe someone treated their lawn, and your dog is just feeling under the weather because of it. I'd probably check his temperature too. It is good that he ate some, I wonder if he would finish his food if you sat with him in there.


----------



## TeriJane (Oct 1, 2013)

PhoenixGuardian said:


> You can take him to the vet if you feel you should. My shepherd does this when something is bothering him. Is there anything new or different about your environment? Perhaps a new appliance or something, that maybe makes a high pitched sound? Is the weather different than normal? Do a check of your surroundings, search for ANYTHING that might be different.
> Often times my GSD does this when I bring out the bark collar, I don't have to even put it on him, just show it to him and he is glued to my side and acts very obedient. Perhaps he is sensing something a ways off, they can do that.
> I hope that it is nothing bad that is bothering him, and that he is back to normal soon


 
I just remembered this: Diego's normal sleeping spot in the office was in front of an overstuffed-type chair. We had a friend come in the house today to take the chair to his house, so we have more room in the office. Diego was locked in the lower level of the house while this was going on. When I let him back up, the chair was gone and that's when the clinging began. Could it be that simply moving a chair caused him anxiety?


----------



## TeriJane (Oct 1, 2013)

ilivenanigloo said:


> How is his obedience? When Lupa's arthritis first flared up, she was more "affectionate" and less obedient (who wants to sit when your hips hurt?), but otherwise stoic until it got worse. She was the same age as your dog at the time.


 
Funny you should ask - I went to go out on the front deck and he tried to push his way past me to get outside. He's not allowed outside without his leash. He normally pokes his nose on the coat closet doorknob to remind me to get his leash.
This evening he tried to charge past me to get on the deck - I don't recall him ever doing that.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Oh, so you take the poor boy's back rest, and now he thinks the world is coming to a close. You're getting rid of some old object. Where's my chair, it's so weird in here. I suppose it is possible that he is off kilter from a change in the room. Ever take an inside cat outside and see it cringe down like the sky is falling because they are not seeing a ceiling. 

I don't know. It is a change. If he is not otherwise sick, it may be that the change has brought on a reaction.

He may perceive that something changed, but not realize what the change is.


----------



## TeriJane (Oct 1, 2013)

selzer said:


> Sudden behavioral changes are concerning. I would not go to the ER for this, but definitely I would want to take him in tomorrow if it doesn't change. I wouldn't be surprised if it was a serious change in barametric pressure, an electrical storm, or and earthquake brewing. Not sure if he has been through anything like that before, one would think in seven years he would have, and hasn't acted like this when other changes have happened, so what is making him so sensitive.
> 
> I wonder if the neighbors put some type of high pitched anti-critter device up. Or maybe someone treated their lawn, and your dog is just feeling under the weather because of it. I'd probably check his temperature too. It is good that he ate some, I wonder if he would finish his food if you sat with him in there.


I just went into the kitchen and he won't eat the other half, but he is drinking water. 

I live in the mountains and none of us have lawns, but there is a family of skunks living under my neighbor's house. I've told her that I will use a have-a-heart trap to relocate them if/when she wants them gone. They don't bother anyone and I rarely ever smell spray. I don't know if she's done anything to get rid of them; I'll check into that tomorrow. Our houses aren't that close together, so I'm not sure if what she does over there would affect Diego.

He's an amazing dog. I love him so much.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Try to get the chair back and see if he goes back to normal. That might be your easy solution.


----------



## TeriJane (Oct 1, 2013)

selzer said:


> Oh, so you take the poor boy's back rest, and now he thinks the world is coming to a close. You're getting rid of some old object. Where's my chair, it's so weird in here. I suppose it is possible that he is off kilter from a change in the room. Ever take an inside cat outside and see it cringe down like the sky is falling because they are not seeing a ceiling.
> 
> I don't know. It is a change. If he is not otherwise sick, it may be that the change has brought on a reaction.
> 
> He may perceive that something changed, but not realize what the change is.


hahahaha that was so funny! I had to read that to Diego! I guess time will tell. I'll see how he is tomorrow. If I see the same behavior, I'll get him to the vet right away.


----------



## TeriJane (Oct 1, 2013)

Loneforce said:


> Try to get the chair back and see if he goes back to normal. That might be your easy solution.


Boy, I wish I could. It's down the mountain in another town now. 
I wish I had thought of this stuff before bothering all of you, but along with the chair came an ottoman. There was not enough room in the office for the ottoman, so I put it at the foot of my bed. Diego was using the ottoman as an easier way to get on the bed. Well, the ottoman went with the chair. 

Oh brother.....if this is what the problem was...well, I'm sorry. You all have responded so quickly and with such care.

I'll have to replace the ottoman for sure. He needs an easier way to get up on the bed. He's not jumping like he used to.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Poor guy's world is upside down. He can't get on the bed. Babs would be totally distraught without my bed to leave hair on for me. She won't generally sleep with me -- unless she is sick (or in heat). But if I am not in the bed, she is. It's kind of like she is keeping it nice and warm until I get back.


----------



## NTexFoster (Jul 18, 2013)

Hmm - my cats are responsible for the spirit world. The dogs keep the Fae in line.

Kaiser is pretty much Velcroed to me from when I get up in the morning until I go to sleep. Even at night he is right next to me in his bed on the floor. Nothing like trying to take that morning leak with your buddy pushing up against you.

This condition has steadily grown as Kaiser has been with me. Initially he just wanted to be in the same room. Now he'll sleep at my feet while I work. He'll go play with Hawk but comes back regularly to check-in.

Hopefully you guy has simply decided you need him closer. All the same: no reason not to play it safe:
*leave a shot of bourbon by the back door for the fae
*burn some incense and say a prayer for the spirits
*make an appointment to see the doctor and vet
that way you have all your bases covered.


----------



## TeriJane (Oct 1, 2013)

selzer said:


> Poor guy's world is upside down. He can't get on the bed. Babs would be totally distraught without my bed to leave hair on for me. She won't generally sleep with me -- unless she is sick (or in heat). But if I am not in the bed, she is. It's kind of like she is keeping it nice and warm until I get back.


 
awww sweet Babs. Diego is really too big for my queen bed with two people in it. He prefers his pillow next to the bed, but when he wants up, I want him to have an easy way. I'll get something for him tomorrow after the vet.


----------



## TeriJane (Oct 1, 2013)

NTexFoster said:


> Hmm - my cats are responsible for the spirit world. The dogs keep the Fae in line.
> 
> Kaiser is pretty much Velcroed to me from when I get up in the morning until I go to sleep. Even at night he is right next to me in his bed on the floor. Nothing like trying to take that morning leak with your buddy pushing up against you.
> 
> ...


 
I'm pouring the bourbon and lighting the incense as soon as I post this. 
ps I work for Kaiser...hmmmm you say?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ah Babs prefers MY pillows at the top of my bed. When she is in there, she likes to lay across the bed on top of ALL of my pillows. So I tell her to move, and then move her longwise in the bed. She then stretches out her legs so that she is taking up 3/4 of my double bed, and I am hanging off the edge of the bed hoping not to fall and staying half-awake until SHE decides she has spent enough time in the bed and jumps off. 

I really need to write a book, My Life With Babs. She has been acting kind of odd for about a week. Like she has been digging in the garbage when she NEVER does that. She sits in front of me and drools when I am eating. Normally she has the good manners to sit on her seat until I put the plate down for her. She still high tails it to my room once the food is gone -- why hang out with Sue if she doesn't have any eats. 

There is always something odd going on at my place to blame it on though.


----------



## TeriJane (Oct 1, 2013)

selzer said:


> Ah Babs prefers MY pillows at the top of my bed. When she is in there, she likes to lay across the bed on top of ALL of my pillows. So I tell her to move, and then move her longwise in the bed. She then stretches out her legs so that she is taking up 3/4 of my double bed, and I am hanging off the edge of the bed hoping not to fall and staying half-awake until SHE decides she has spent enough time in the bed and jumps off.
> 
> I really need to write a book, My Life With Babs. She has been acting kind of odd for about a week. Like she has been digging in the garbage when she NEVER does that. She sits in front of me and drools when I am eating. Normally she has the good manners to sit on her seat until I put the plate down for her. She still high tails it to my room once the food is gone -- why hang out with Sue if she doesn't have any eats.
> 
> There is always something odd going on at my place to blame it on though.


Oh, I totally understand hanging off the edge of the bed waiting for them to make their move. When Diego does grace me with his presence in bed, I am curled into a tight little ball at the top of the bed as he has taken over the bottom portion. (I am 5'10" so curling is no easy matter) I'll stay cramped and curled until he decides that he wants his pillow instead.

I wonder why Babs is doing the food thing.....Oh, that reminds me, Diego has been getting into the bathroom trash and taking out tissue (used tissue of course) and just lays it on the floor; he doesn't eat it, but he feels it belongs outside of the trash can rather than in.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

NTexFoster said:


> Hmm - my cats are responsible for the spirit world. The dogs keep the Fae in line.
> . . .
> 
> Hopefully you guy has simply decided you need him closer. All the same: no reason not to play it safe:
> ...


Teehee he! Priceless. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NTexFoster (Jul 18, 2013)

We occasionally end up with Hawk and Sparkles on the bed with us (80lbs boxer and 55lbs boxer). That makes for an interesting night b/c her majesty is pretty sure she gets half the bed and us peasants may share the other half.

Can't wait for Kaiser to decide he needs to sleep on the bed all night.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

TeriJane said:


> He is normally with me all the time and in every room I'm in, but today things are different.
> 
> . . .


That is a big behavioral change you've described. Fingers crossed all checks out at the vet tomorrow, and it's just that pesky chair and ottoman 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeriJane (Oct 1, 2013)

NTexFoster said:


> We occasionally end up with Hawk and Sparkles on the bed with us (80lbs boxer and 55lbs boxer). That makes for an interesting night b/c her majesty is pretty sure she gets half the bed and us peasants may share the other half.
> 
> Can't wait for Kaiser to decide he needs to sleep on the bed all night.


 
animal lovers are funny people - I can see you and Sparkles and Hawk soon to be Kaiser and it gives me chills.


----------



## TeriJane (Oct 1, 2013)

JackandMattie said:


> That is a big behavioral change you've described. Fingers crossed all checks out at the vet tomorrow, and it's just that pesky chair and ottoman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to force him on the bed now and try to sleep.....tomorrow is going to be a big day, I think. I need HIM near me now....silly boy. I'll check in tomorrow. Thanks for all of the posts -


----------



## TeriJane (Oct 1, 2013)

Diego is fine, a little overweight, but nothing found regarding his health. 

He woke me up in the night to have me go outside with him. He was looking in the direction of the skunks....other than that he seems to be back to normal. 
I guess it was the chair and ottoman being moved. 

Thank you again for your help. 

Teri 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

So glad that he checked out ok! 
Funny, how little changes in routine can upset them...they can be so sensitive.

 Kat


----------



## TeriJane (Oct 1, 2013)

KatsMuse said:


> So glad that he checked out ok!
> Funny, how little changes in routine can upset them.
> 
> Kat


I'm still laughing about it. He's so big and strong and protective, but the simple moving of a chair and ottoman sent him into a tailspin....


----------

